# PH & Sarms sharp practice



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

A word to the wise: take product reviews on PH and SARMS sellers sites with a huge pinch of salt.

Recently I left an honest review of my recent experience with LGD and the ensuing gyno problem. I didn't slag the product or the seller and tried to rationalise what had caused the issue, being as LGD doesn't aromatise. The review was none inflammatory, reasonable (I think I still left 3/5) and truthful. I notice it has now been removed from the site. All other 13 reviews of the product are, of course, excellent.

Im not a competing seller, some daft kid, or someone with an axe to grind. The seller is fairly well known on here I believe and quite well regarded so take from that what you will.

In summary, don't trust reviews (I certainly don't anyway) and try to get a none biased opinion from somewhere else, if you can. Otherwise caveat emptor!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

nunrgguy said:


> A word to the wise: take product reviews on PH and SARMS sellers sites with a huge pinch of salt.
> 
> Recently I left an honest review of my recent experience with LGD and the ensuing gyno problem. I didn't slag the product or the seller and tried to rationalise what had caused the issue, being as LGD doesn't aromatise. The review was none inflammatory, reasonable (I think I still left 3/5) and truthful. I notice it has now been removed from the site. All other 13 reviews of the product are, of course, excellent.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up bud :thumb


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Name and shame the site!


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought I mention it as a general 'beware', plus I'm not paranoid  but they have my name and address. Hey, the worst review on there may have accidentally disappeared due to a database error.

I will say their main brand doesn't come in fancy packaging (particularly the sarms) and sounds like European medical supplies.

Some of the other reviews on there for LGD are frankly ridiculous 'better than the test and growth I was on' ...ballocks! 'The hugest monster pumps' ..absolute ballocks!!

As I say, caveat emptor.


----------

